# Full respray



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone know how much i would pay for a respray on a merc c 280?????
Just got another one and it seems to have been badly resprayed down one side. any ideas????


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

thats like how mush for a piece of string.. £450 for a rough shed job or like my mums classic 280sl when it was restored the paint job alone was £6000! debending on where u go as well makes a difference.


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Am banking about 2 k ish for the job. I know a guy who will do it foc (hes an old mate) but i fancy a pro job not a carport job


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hey pat :thumb: i asked about this in my circle and its at least 700/800 starting for more of a back street job in my area  think it will jump up quite a bit if more pro


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

God scott!!!!!!! You are everywhere Do you do house calls????? Will pay ferry :wave:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

patmac said:


> God scott!!!!!!! You are everywhere Do you do house calls????? Will pay ferry :wave:


i might just come over one day and visit,as i have not been in the irish settlement before


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Beer Beer Beer Beer. Sod it ill come over there. Beer should be cheeper. Could do with a battered black pudding supper


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

patmac said:


> Beer Beer Beer Beer. Sod it ill come over there. Beer should be cheeper. Could do with a battered black pudding supper


do you not get a black pudd super over there??


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Nope need a good night out in grass market. the last drop:thumb: then off to frankensteins. black pud supper then across town to jeckel and hydes to see if i can find the gents on the first attempt.


----------

